

Info Graphic: "Hello World" in 6 Different Programming Languages - UncleTroy
http://lunduke.com/?p=4340

======
lifeguard
thinly veiled marketing...

~~~
UncleTroy
Nope. Just an accurate representation of how to build a Hello World app in a
bunch of languages.

Does it make a few of the languages look more awesome (or at least
quicker/easier) than the others? Sure does. Does that make it marketing? I
suppose so, in a way. Still accurate though.

